# Jay, Conan and Jimmy



## Gordon Nore (Jan 8, 2010)

Craig Ferguson's take...



> I dont know if it is true, but this is the rumor Ive heard this is what is going around the late night circles, said Ferguson. Jay moves to 11:30 and does a half-hour show between 11:30 and 12. Then Conan does 12 to 1 and then Fallon does 1 till 2.  I think that is what the rumor is tonight.  When I look at NBC making this terrible mess of the schedule, guys that they are moving are real nice guys Anyway, I just want to assure you of this: I do like to think that we still make the crappiest late night TV show.  When all is said and done we will be remembered that we sucked at the same damn time ever night.   Every night join me right here and you will get your regular dose of suck.
> 
> Leno joked about the situation himself. But once again, Ferguson proves hell go where no other late-night host will go for now. Keep up the flow of info, and the flow of anti-suckage, Craig!
> 
> ...


Did NBC manage to kill a television institution, The Tonight Show?


Thoughts?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 8, 2010)

I think NBC made a huge mistake moving Leno to 10.00, Conan to 11.30 and Jimmy to 12.30.  Firstly, Jimmy's show is pretty abismal and should never be on TV in the first place.  Leno's on too early so you can't watch it because that's usually when your top hour long dramas are on (I watch all the CSI shows and the Sci-Fi Friday lineup) so I can never see that show.


----------

